# Weekly Free Pick by SinCityInsider.com



## SINCITYINSIDER (Oct 17, 2020)

Weekly Free Pick by SinCityInsider.com

10/17/20

Barcelona vs Getafe

Barcelona -133

The Best Information Money Can Buy.

3rd Party Verified Record 16 W, 4 L, 80% WP, 58 U, 47% ROI.

VIP $150 Week, $300 Month, $1800 Year.

PayPal VIP Payment info@sincityinsider.com.

Follow Us On Twitter & Instagram @wininsincity.


----------

